# Where are the UFO's Hiding?



## DGS49

Imagine sentient beings existing in a one-dimensional world.  It would be like worms living in a very long straw.  They can never pass another worm or be passed.  Each worm knows only "in front of" and "behind."  Maybe it knows its neighbors - the one in front and the one behind.  They can only move in the same direction, never opposite.

Now imagine that a creature from a two-dimensional world  (a Blob) happens to cross over into and through the one-dimensional world.  What would the worm perceive when that happens?  Initially, nothing, then - out of nowhere - SOMETHING materializes, as the two dimensional creature passes through the straw, and then when it passes through completely, NOTHING AGAIN!  Wow.  Where did it come from, and where did it go to?

But the Worm and the Blob have a brief conversation while the Blob is still visible to the Worm.  The Worm asks, "Where did you come from?"  Good question, eh?  The Blob responds, "I was BESIDE you."  The worm's mind is blown.  He has no concept of what "beside" means.  He knows only "in front of," and "behind."

Now a three-dimensional creature (a box) passes through the two-dimensional world of the Blob.  What does the Blob "see"?  At first, nothing.  Then, as the box passes through the two-dimensional world, the tip of the box materializes, gets bigger, then smaller (a process that the Blob cannot fathom), and ultimately disappears.  Again, there is a conversation.  The Blob asks the Box, "Where did you come from?"  The Box answers, "I was ABOVE you."  The Blob's mind is blown.  He knows only in front of, behind, and beside. He cannot fathom "above" or "below."

Which brings us to the three dimensional world of the Box.  If there were a FOURTH dimension, and a sentient creature from the fourth dimension passed through the three-dimensional world (the one that WE live in), what would the Box perceive?  At first, he would see nothing, then out of nowhere an object of flexible dimensions materializes, gets bigger, and eventually disappears.  We ask it, "Where did you come from?" and it responds with an orientation that we cannot comprehend.  It is not in front or behind or beside or above or below, it is [X dimension].

We assume that if there are other sentient beings in our [three-dimensional] universe, they are some enormous distance away from us - so far that the time to get there would be prohibitive, even if traveling near the speed of light.  But it is just as likely that they live in a four-dimensional universe, from which they could be observing us...or maybe they couldn't care less.  But our three-dimensional universe takes up essentially no space at all in their four-dimensional world.

It explains why UFO's materialize and disappear, and sometimes have nebulous dimensions and shapes.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

DGS49 said:


> Imagine sentient beings existing in a one-dimensional world.  It would be like worms living in a very long straw.  They can never pass another worm or be passed.  Each worm knows only "in front of" and "behind."  Maybe it knows its neighbors - the one in front and the one behind.  They can only move in the same direction, never opposite.
> 
> Now imagine that a creature from a two-dimensional world  (a Blob) happens to cross over into and through the one-dimensional world.  What would the worm perceive when that happens?  Initially, nothing, then - out of nowhere - SOMETHING materializes, as the two dimensional creature passes through the straw, and then when it passes through completely, NOTHING AGAIN!  Wow.  Where did it come from, and where did it go to?
> 
> But the Worm and the Blob have a brief conversation while the Blob is still visible to the Worm.  The Worm asks, "Where did you come from?"  Good question, eh?  The Blob responds, "I was BESIDE you."  The worm's mind is blown.  He has no concept of what "beside" means.  He knows only "in front of," and "behind."
> 
> Now a three-dimensional creature (a box) passes through the two-dimensional world of the Blob.  What does the Blob "see"?  At first, nothing.  Then, as the box passes through the two-dimensional world, the tip of the box materializes, gets bigger, then smaller (a process that the Blob cannot fathom), and ultimately disappears.  Again, there is a conversation.  The Blob asks the Box, "Where did you come from?"  The Box answers, "I was ABOVE you."  The Blob's mind is blown.  He knows only in front of, behind, and beside. He cannot fathom "above" or "below."
> 
> Which brings us to the three dimensional world of the Box.  If there were a FOURTH dimension, and a sentient creature from the fourth dimension passed through the three-dimensional world (the one that WE live in), what would the Box perceive?  At first, he would see nothing, then out of nowhere an object of flexible dimensions materializes, gets bigger, and eventually disappears.  We ask it, "Where did you come from?" and it responds with an orientation that we cannot comprehend.  It is not in front or behind or beside or above or below, it is [X dimension].
> 
> We assume that if there are other sentient beings in our [three-dimensional] universe, they are some enormous distance away from us - so far that the time to get there would be prohibitive, even if traveling near the speed of light.  But it is just as likely that they live in a four-dimensional universe, from which they could be observing us...or maybe they couldn't care less.  But our three-dimensional universe takes up essentially no space at all in their four-dimensional world.
> 
> It explains why UFO's materialize and disappear, and sometimes have nebulous dimensions and shapes.


Excellent! Hyperspace is fun. It would, indeed, explain that.  But, that problem is, that would explain the "appearance and then disappearance" of ANY object, not just alien UFOs. So, that bright light in the sky that appears and disappears? Why believe it is "sentient alien" in origin?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

I was just reading about the structures in our universe that cause galaxies to move together. What if these are just 3D cross-sections of 4(+)D structures?

Imagine a few galaxies moving together, a completely different interaction unexplained by their gravitational effect on each other. Now, imagine a 3D structure passing through a 2D surface; a hand and the water surface of a fish tank works. Imagine what a 2D creature living on the surface of this water sees as you put your fingers through the water: 4 circles. Now, wave your hand left to right. The 4 circles move in an analogous way to the way we are observing galaxies to move.


----------



## Crixus

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine sentient beings existing in a one-dimensional world.  It would be like worms living in a very long straw.  They can never pass another worm or be passed.  Each worm knows only "in front of" and "behind."  Maybe it knows its neighbors - the one in front and the one behind.  They can only move in the same direction, never opposite.
> 
> Now imagine that a creature from a two-dimensional world  (a Blob) happens to cross over into and through the one-dimensional world.  What would the worm perceive when that happens?  Initially, nothing, then - out of nowhere - SOMETHING materializes, as the two dimensional creature passes through the straw, and then when it passes through completely, NOTHING AGAIN!  Wow.  Where did it come from, and where did it go to?
> 
> But the Worm and the Blob have a brief conversation while the Blob is still visible to the Worm.  The Worm asks, "Where did you come from?"  Good question, eh?  The Blob responds, "I was BESIDE you."  The worm's mind is blown.  He has no concept of what "beside" means.  He knows only "in front of," and "behind."
> 
> Now a three-dimensional creature (a box) passes through the two-dimensional world of the Blob.  What does the Blob "see"?  At first, nothing.  Then, as the box passes through the two-dimensional world, the tip of the box materializes, gets bigger, then smaller (a process that the Blob cannot fathom), and ultimately disappears.  Again, there is a conversation.  The Blob asks the Box, "Where did you come from?"  The Box answers, "I was ABOVE you."  The Blob's mind is blown.  He knows only in front of, behind, and beside. He cannot fathom "above" or "below."
> 
> Which brings us to the three dimensional world of the Box.  If there were a FOURTH dimension, and a sentient creature from the fourth dimension passed through the three-dimensional world (the one that WE live in), what would the Box perceive?  At first, he would see nothing, then out of nowhere an object of flexible dimensions materializes, gets bigger, and eventually disappears.  We ask it, "Where did you come from?" and it responds with an orientation that we cannot comprehend.  It is not in front or behind or beside or above or below, it is [X dimension].
> 
> We assume that if there are other sentient beings in our [three-dimensional] universe, they are some enormous distance away from us - so far that the time to get there would be prohibitive, even if traveling near the speed of light.  But it is just as likely that they live in a four-dimensional universe, from which they could be observing us...or maybe they couldn't care less.  But our three-dimensional universe takes up essentially no space at all in their four-dimensional world.
> 
> It explains why UFO's materialize and disappear, and sometimes have nebulous dimensions and shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Hyperspace is fun. It would, indeed, explain that.  But, that problem is, that would explain the "appearance and then disappearance" of ANY object, not just alien UFOs. So, that bright light in the sky that appears and disappears? Why believe it is "sentient alien" in origin?
Click to expand...



Going back to the worms In the straw with the blob passing between them in the one demensional world, why couldent it be animals that travel between demensions? Would it have to be a sentient being?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Bubba Kush, Godfather OG or Alaskan Thunder Fuck?


----------



## okfine

Dogmaphobe said:


> Bubba Kush, Godfather OG or Alaskan Thunder Fuck?


Maybe Triple OG


----------



## The Purge




----------



## MisterBeale

DGS49 said:


> Imagine sentient beings existing in a one-dimensional world.  It would be like worms living in a very long straw.  They can never pass another worm or be passed.  Each worm knows only "in front of" and "behind."  Maybe it knows its neighbors - the one in front and the one behind.  They can only move in the same direction, never opposite.
> 
> Now imagine that a creature from a two-dimensional world  (a Blob) happens to cross over into and through the one-dimensional world.  What would the worm perceive when that happens?  Initially, nothing, then - out of nowhere - SOMETHING materializes, as the two dimensional creature passes through the straw, and then when it passes through completely, NOTHING AGAIN!  Wow.  Where did it come from, and where did it go to?
> 
> But the Worm and the Blob have a brief conversation while the Blob is still visible to the Worm.  The Worm asks, "Where did you come from?"  Good question, eh?  The Blob responds, "I was BESIDE you."  The worm's mind is blown.  He has no concept of what "beside" means.  He knows only "in front of," and "behind."
> 
> Now a three-dimensional creature (a box) passes through the two-dimensional world of the Blob.  What does the Blob "see"?  At first, nothing.  Then, as the box passes through the two-dimensional world, the tip of the box materializes, gets bigger, then smaller (a process that the Blob cannot fathom), and ultimately disappears.  Again, there is a conversation.  The Blob asks the Box, "Where did you come from?"  The Box answers, "I was ABOVE you."  The Blob's mind is blown.  He knows only in front of, behind, and beside. He cannot fathom "above" or "below."
> 
> Which brings us to the three dimensional world of the Box.  If there were a FOURTH dimension, and a sentient creature from the fourth dimension passed through the three-dimensional world (the one that WE live in), what would the Box perceive?  At first, he would see nothing, then out of nowhere an object of flexible dimensions materializes, gets bigger, and eventually disappears.  We ask it, "Where did you come from?" and it responds with an orientation that we cannot comprehend.  It is not in front or behind or beside or above or below, it is [X dimension].
> 
> We assume that if there are other sentient beings in our [three-dimensional] universe, they are some enormous distance away from us - so far that the time to get there would be prohibitive, even if traveling near the speed of light.  But it is just as likely that they live in a four-dimensional universe, from which they could be observing us...or maybe they couldn't care less.  But our three-dimensional universe takes up essentially no space at all in their four-dimensional world.
> 
> It explains why UFO's materialize and disappear, and sometimes have nebulous dimensions and shapes.



I'm more of the opinion that they are, and always have been, just very exotic technology.






We make the arrogant assumption that because our civilization and culture are so advanced, that we know everything.  Or that our governments would tell us if they knew, or indeed, that all parts of our governments are talking to each other.


I'm not saying inter-dimensional intelligences don't indeed exist or have the ability to cross dimensions, I just don't think it would be so noticeable.  If it did, or were, one would think perhaps some natural phenomenon would occur to give clues of such a thing perhaps?

IMO, I think the explanation is far more simple, but, maybe not so standard.


Somehow, someday, perhaps there will be a way to detect that when time and space have been artificially altered.  But, then again, maybe not.  


To me, I think these are just you run of the mill time bandits.


----------



## MisterBeale

The Purge said:


>



*SHOCK CLAIM: Human DNA ‘was designed by aliens’, say scientists*
*HUMAN DNA was designed by ALIENS, scientists who spent 13 years working on the human genome have sensationally claimed.*
SHOCK CLAIM: Human DNA ‘was designed by aliens’, say scientists

Norman R. Bergrun
August 4, 1921 - July 1, 2018
Long time resident of Los Altos Hills
Norman R. Bergrun, Aeronautical Engineer, Space Scientist, Author. Norman Riley Bergrun, passed away peacefully on Sunday, July 1st at Tracy Nursing and Rehabilitation Center at the age of 96. He lived in Los Altos Hills for 52 years before relocating to the Central Valley to be closer to his family following the loss of his beloved wife, Claire, in 2010. Norman was educated at Cornell University with post graduate study at Stanford University. Upon moving to the Bay Area, he was a scientist at Ames Research Center. Mr. Bergrun played an active role in all-weather flight, as well as the control of high speed airplanes. He later worked at Lockheed where he managed a team that analyzed Polaris missile tests. Subsequently he became fascinated with outer space and did extensive research while developing his own theories. In 1986, he published a book entitled *Ringmakers of Saturn*. Over the years he found true enjoyment in music, was an avid skier, had a passion for photography, and was well known for his stylish bow-ties.
View Norman Bergrun's Obituary on MercuryNews.com and share memories

*NASA Engineer Norman Bergrun Warns That ‘Living Alien UFO Spaceships’ Are Proliferating On Saturn’s Rings*
NASA Engineer Norman Bergrun Warns That ‘Living Alien UFO Spaceships’ Are Proliferating On Saturn’s Rings






https://podcast.sjrdesign.net/files/070_RingmakersOfSaturn.pdf

*Earth's Moon is a Hollow Space Station: the Evidence*
Earth's Moon is a Hollow Space Station: the Evidence | Humans Are Free


". . . Unfortunately none of the previous theories provide the answers to the big questions surrounding the Moon’s origins. What’s apparent however is the number of strange facts about the Moon which conjure up many ‘hmms’ about its existence. Let’s take a look at some of them:

*1. Moon’s Age: *The Moon is far older than previously expected, maybe even older than the Earth or the Sun. The oldest age for the Earth is estimated to be 4.6 billion years old; Moon rocks were dated at 5.3 billion years old, and the dust upon which they were resting was at least another billion years older.

Some argue that the Moon may seem older only because its surface never renews itself, whereas the Earth may have rocks that old but have since been recycled through the natural resurfacing of the planet. [4]

*2. Rock’s Origin: *The chemical composition of the dust upon which the rocks sat differed remarkably from the rocks themselves, contrary to accepted theories that the dust resulted from weathering and breakup of the rocks themselves. The rocks had to have come from somewhere else. [5]

*3. Heavier Elements on Surface:* Normal planetary composition results in heavier elements in the core and lighter materials at the surface; not so with the Moon. Don Wilson writes in his book Our Mysterious Spaceship Moon, 
“The abundance of refractory elements like titanium in the surface areas is so pronounced that several geologists proposed the refractory compounds were brought to the Moon’s surface in great quantity in some unknown way. They don’t know how, but that it was done cannot be questioned.” *4. Water Vapor: *On March 7, 1971, lunar instruments placed by the astronauts recorded a vapor cloud of water passing across the surface of the Moon. The cloud lasted 14 hours and covered an area of about 100 square miles. [1]

*5. Magnetic Rocks: *Moon rocks were magnetized. This is odd because there is no magnetic field on the Moon itself. This could not have originated from a “close call” with Earth—such an encounter would have ripped the Moon apart. 

There have been many theories that aim to explain this magnetism however they all still sit as theories.

*6. Seismic Activity:* Hundreds of “moonquakes” are recorded each year that cannot be attributed to meteor strikes. In November, 1958, Soviet astronomer Nikolay A. Kozyrev of the Crimean Astrophysical Observatory photographed a gaseous eruption of the Moon near the crater Alphonsus. 

He also detected a reddish glow that lasted for about an hour. In 1963, astronomers at the Lowell Observatory also saw reddish glows on the crests of ridges in the Aristarchus region. 

These observations have proved to be precisely identical and periodical, repeating themselves as the Moon moves closer to the Earth. These are probably not natural phenomena.

*7. Hollow Moon:* The Moon’s mean density is 3.34 gm/cm3 (3.34 times an equal volume of water) whereas the Earth’s is 5.5. What does this mean? In 1962, NASA scientist Dr. Gordon MacDonald stated,
“If the astronomical data are reduced, it is found that the data require that the interior of the Moon is more like a hollow than a homogeneous sphere.” Nobel chemist Dr. Harold Urey suggested the Moon’s reduced density is because of large areas inside the Moon where there is “simply a cavity.”

MIT’s Dr. Sean C. Solomon wrote,
“The Lunar Orbiter experiments vastly improved our knowledge of the Moon’s gravitational field… indicating the frightening possibility that the Moon might be hollow.” In Carl Sagan’s treatise, Intelligent Life in the Universe, the famous astronomer stated,  
_“A natural satellite cannot be a hollow object_.” Therefore, the Moon may not be a _“natural”_ satellite at all.

*8. Moon Echoes: *On November 20, 1969, the Apollo 12 crew jettisoned the lunar module ascent stage causing it to crash onto the Moon. The LM’s impact (about 40 miles from the Apollo 12 landing site) created an artificial moonquake with startling characteristics—the Moon reverberated like a bell for more than an hour.

This phenomenon was repeated with Apollo 13 (intentionally commanding the third stage to impact the Moon), with even more startling results. 

Seismic instruments recorded that the reverberations lasted for three hours and twenty minutes and traveled to a depth of twenty-five miles, leading to the conclusion that the Moon has an unusually light — or even no — core. 

To put it into perspective, when the Earth experiences a large earthquake, the reverberations from the quake usually only last minutes due to the density of the planet.

*9. Moon’s Origin: *Before the astronauts’ Moon rocks conclusively disproved the theory, the Moon was believed to have originated when a chunk of Earth broke off eons ago. Another theory was that the Moon was created from leftover “space dust” remaining after the Earth was created. Analysis of the composition of moon rocks disproved this theory also.

Another popular theory is that the Moon was somehow “captured” by the Earth’s gravitational attraction. But no evidence exists to support this theory. Isaac Asimov, stated,
_“It’s too big to have been captured by the Earth. The chances of such a capture having been affected and the Moon then having taken up nearly circular orbit around our Earth are too small to make such an eventuality credible.” _

*10. Weird Orbit: *Our Moon is the only Moon in the solar system that has a stationary, near-perfect circular orbit (although it is still elliptical). 

Stranger still, the Moon’s center of mass is about 6,000 feet closer to the Earth than its geometric center (which should cause wobbling), but the Moon’s bulge is on the far side of the Moon, away from the Earth. It seems that “something” must have put the moon in orbit with its precise altitude, course, and speed.

*11. Moon Diameter: *How does one explain the “coincidence” that the Moon is just the right distance, coupled with just the right diameter, to completely cover the sun during an eclipse?   Again, Isaac Asimov responds,
_“There is no astronomical reason why the moon and the sun should fit so well. It is the sheerest of coincidences, and only the Earth among all the planets is blessed in this fashion.”_

__


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Crixus said:


> Would it have to be a sentient being?


I wouldnt think so. It wouldn't even have to be alive, right?


----------



## Crixus

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it have to be a sentient being?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt think so. It wouldn't even have to be alive, right?
Click to expand...



That's the thing, define alive. In this dimension we define life the way we do. Carbon based and all that. Why would it have to be the same in another? And would we even recognize it as life? Going back to the worms, if the blob passes between front worm and rear worm, would the all look like ghost or something?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Crixus said:


> That's the thing, define alive.


Ha! Good luck...


----------



## Crixus

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the thing, define alive.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Good luck...
Click to expand...



Agree. To many of us are stuck in the Star Trek definition of "life out there".


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

MisterBeale said:


> *SHOCK CLAIM: Human DNA ‘was designed by aliens’, say scientists*
> *HUMAN DNA was designed by ALIENS, scientists who spent 13 years working on the human genome have sensationally claimed.*
> SHOCK CLAIM: Human DNA ‘was designed by aliens’, say scientists
> 
> Norman R. Bergrun
> August 4, 1921 - July 1, 2018
> Long time resident of Los Altos Hills
> Norman R. Bergrun, Aeronautical Engineer, Space Scientist, Author. Norman Riley Bergrun, passed away peacefully on Sunday, July 1st at Tracy Nursing and Rehabilitation Center at the age of 96. He lived in Los Altos Hills for 52 years before relocating to the Central Valley to be closer to his family following the loss of his beloved wife, Claire, in 2010. Norman was educated at Cornell University with post graduate study at Stanford University. Upon moving to the Bay Area, he was a scientist at Ames Research Center. Mr. Bergrun played an active role in all-weather flight, as well as the control of high speed airplanes. He later worked at Lockheed where he managed a team that analyzed Polaris missile tests. Subsequently he became fascinated with outer space and did extensive research while developing his own theories. In 1986, he published a book entitled *Ringmakers of Saturn*. Over the years he found true enjoyment in music, was an avid skier, had a passion for photography, and was well known for his stylish bow-ties.
> View Norman Bergrun's Obituary on MercuryNews.com and share memories
> 
> *NASA Engineer Norman Bergrun Warns That ‘Living Alien UFO Spaceships’ Are Proliferating On Saturn’s Rings*
> NASA Engineer Norman Bergrun Warns That ‘Living Alien UFO Spaceships’ Are Proliferating On Saturn’s Rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://podcast.sjrdesign.net/files/070_RingmakersOfSaturn.pdf
> 
> *Earth's Moon is a Hollow Space Station: the Evidence*
> Earth's Moon is a Hollow Space Station: the Evidence | Humans Are Free
> 
> 
> ". . . Unfortunately none of the previous theories provide the answers to the big questions surrounding the Moon’s origins. What’s apparent however is the number of strange facts about the Moon which conjure up many ‘hmms’ about its existence. Let’s take a look at some of them:
> 
> *1. Moon’s Age: *The Moon is far older than previously expected, maybe even older than the Earth or the Sun. The oldest age for the Earth is estimated to be 4.6 billion years old; Moon rocks were dated at 5.3 billion years old, and the dust upon which they were resting was at least another billion years older.
> 
> Some argue that the Moon may seem older only because its surface never renews itself, whereas the Earth may have rocks that old but have since been recycled through the natural resurfacing of the planet. [4]
> 
> *2. Rock’s Origin: *The chemical composition of the dust upon which the rocks sat differed remarkably from the rocks themselves, contrary to accepted theories that the dust resulted from weathering and breakup of the rocks themselves. The rocks had to have come from somewhere else. [5]
> 
> *3. Heavier Elements on Surface:* Normal planetary composition results in heavier elements in the core and lighter materials at the surface; not so with the Moon. Don Wilson writes in his book Our Mysterious Spaceship Moon,
> “The abundance of refractory elements like titanium in the surface areas is so pronounced that several geologists proposed the refractory compounds were brought to the Moon’s surface in great quantity in some unknown way. They don’t know how, but that it was done cannot be questioned.” *4. Water Vapor: *On March 7, 1971, lunar instruments placed by the astronauts recorded a vapor cloud of water passing across the surface of the Moon. The cloud lasted 14 hours and covered an area of about 100 square miles. [1]
> 
> *5. Magnetic Rocks: *Moon rocks were magnetized. This is odd because there is no magnetic field on the Moon itself. This could not have originated from a “close call” with Earth—such an encounter would have ripped the Moon apart.
> 
> There have been many theories that aim to explain this magnetism however they all still sit as theories.
> 
> *6. Seismic Activity:* Hundreds of “moonquakes” are recorded each year that cannot be attributed to meteor strikes. In November, 1958, Soviet astronomer Nikolay A. Kozyrev of the Crimean Astrophysical Observatory photographed a gaseous eruption of the Moon near the crater Alphonsus.
> 
> He also detected a reddish glow that lasted for about an hour. In 1963, astronomers at the Lowell Observatory also saw reddish glows on the crests of ridges in the Aristarchus region.
> 
> These observations have proved to be precisely identical and periodical, repeating themselves as the Moon moves closer to the Earth. These are probably not natural phenomena.
> 
> *7. Hollow Moon:* The Moon’s mean density is 3.34 gm/cm3 (3.34 times an equal volume of water) whereas the Earth’s is 5.5. What does this mean? In 1962, NASA scientist Dr. Gordon MacDonald stated,
> “If the astronomical data are reduced, it is found that the data require that the interior of the Moon is more like a hollow than a homogeneous sphere.” Nobel chemist Dr. Harold Urey suggested the Moon’s reduced density is because of large areas inside the Moon where there is “simply a cavity.”
> 
> MIT’s Dr. Sean C. Solomon wrote,
> “The Lunar Orbiter experiments vastly improved our knowledge of the Moon’s gravitational field… indicating the frightening possibility that the Moon might be hollow.” In Carl Sagan’s treatise, Intelligent Life in the Universe, the famous astronomer stated,
> _“A natural satellite cannot be a hollow object_.” Therefore, the Moon may not be a _“natural”_ satellite at all.
> 
> *8. Moon Echoes: *On November 20, 1969, the Apollo 12 crew jettisoned the lunar module ascent stage causing it to crash onto the Moon. The LM’s impact (about 40 miles from the Apollo 12 landing site) created an artificial moonquake with startling characteristics—the Moon reverberated like a bell for more than an hour.
> 
> This phenomenon was repeated with Apollo 13 (intentionally commanding the third stage to impact the Moon), with even more startling results.
> 
> Seismic instruments recorded that the reverberations lasted for three hours and twenty minutes and traveled to a depth of twenty-five miles, leading to the conclusion that the Moon has an unusually light — or even no — core.
> 
> To put it into perspective, when the Earth experiences a large earthquake, the reverberations from the quake usually only last minutes due to the density of the planet.
> 
> *9. Moon’s Origin: *Before the astronauts’ Moon rocks conclusively disproved the theory, the Moon was believed to have originated when a chunk of Earth broke off eons ago. Another theory was that the Moon was created from leftover “space dust” remaining after the Earth was created. Analysis of the composition of moon rocks disproved this theory also.
> 
> Another popular theory is that the Moon was somehow “captured” by the Earth’s gravitational attraction. But no evidence exists to support this theory. Isaac Asimov, stated,
> _“It’s too big to have been captured by the Earth. The chances of such a capture having been affected and the Moon then having taken up nearly circular orbit around our Earth are too small to make such an eventuality credible.” _
> 
> *10. Weird Orbit: *Our Moon is the only Moon in the solar system that has a stationary, near-perfect circular orbit (although it is still elliptical).
> 
> Stranger still, the Moon’s center of mass is about 6,000 feet closer to the Earth than its geometric center (which should cause wobbling), but the Moon’s bulge is on the far side of the Moon, away from the Earth. It seems that “something” must have put the moon in orbit with its precise altitude, course, and speed.
> 
> *11. Moon Diameter: *How does one explain the “coincidence” that the Moon is just the right distance, coupled with just the right diameter, to completely cover the sun during an eclipse?   Again, Isaac Asimov responds,
> _“There is no astronomical reason why the moon and the sun should fit so well. It is the sheerest of coincidences, and only the Earth among all the planets is blessed in this fashion.”
> 
> _


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Failzero

In Ocean off Malibu & Catalina Island , Mount Shasta , Groom Lake S2 , Antarctica ...


----------



## JohnDB

__





						What Would Happen if Someone Moved at Twice The Speed of Light?
					

As far as we know, it's not possible for a person to move at twice the speed of light.




					www.sciencealert.com
				




No such thing as aliens.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JohnDB said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Would Happen if Someone Moved at Twice The Speed of Light?
> 
> 
> As far as we know, it's not possible for a person to move at twice the speed of light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencealert.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing as aliens.


Thank you for the divine edict, shaman.

But you could not possibly know that.


----------



## MisterBeale

JohnDB said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Would Happen if Someone Moved at Twice The Speed of Light?
> 
> 
> As far as we know, it's not possible for a person to move at twice the speed of light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencealert.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing as aliens.


No such thing as humans, or object in our dimension, to move at twice the speed of light.

"As far as we know, it's not possible for a person to move at twice the speed of light. In fact, it's not possible for any _object_ with the kind of mass you or I have to move faster than the speed of light."

That article says nothing about the possibility of intelligence from other dimensions.









						Physicists Find Way To 'See' Extra Dimensions
					

Peering backward in time to an instant after the big bang, physicists at the University of Wisconsin-Madison have devised an approach that may help unlock the hidden shapes of alternate dimensions of the universe



					www.sciencedaily.com


----------



## JohnDB

MisterBeale said:


> No such thing as humans, or object in our dimension, to move at twice the speed of light.
> 
> "As far as we know, it's not possible for a person to move at twice the speed of light. In fact, it's not possible for any _object_ with the kind of mass you or I have to move faster than the speed of light."
> 
> That article says nothing about the possibility of intelligence from other dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Physicists Find Way To 'See' Extra Dimensions
> 
> 
> Peering backward in time to an instant after the big bang, physicists at the University of Wisconsin-Madison have devised an approach that may help unlock the hidden shapes of alternate dimensions of the universe
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedaily.com


And exactly what would they want from us?  

Nothing we have would hold any value to them.  (If travel was possible...which it is not)


----------



## MisterBeale

JohnDB said:


> And exactly what would they want from us?
> 
> Nothing we have would hold any value to them.  (If travel was possible...which it is not)


I am sure I couldn't possible know.

Human IQ would range between 60-200.

I imagine multi-dimensional IQs to range in the millions.

To have the hubris to say, "Nothing we have would hold any value to them." Is akin to saying, there is nothing in the natural physical world on this planet, or outer space which interests our researchers. . . that is hubris and ignorance, IMO.  Why do we explore space, or send satellites out there? I could not possibly imagine what wildlife thinks of biologists examining them in the wild.

I am also aware of the cosmological/philosophical hypothesis, that, all space and time are one, from a certain multi-dimension POV.


Or indeed, to state it another way, that TIME?  Maybe an illusion, and if so?  Then, your declarative statement, that "nothing can 'travel,' faster than the speed of light," becomes a meaningless proposition to an intelligence, millions of times superior to ours.









						Is Time an Illusion?
					

The concepts of time and change may emerge from a universe that, at root, is utterly static




					www.scientificamerican.com


----------



## Wballz49

Ocean, Antartica, and the Moon.


----------

